# Clingy After Neutering



## orangekitty (Aug 30, 2014)

I have a five month old kitten I located as a crying, few weeks old, stray. 

For weeks, he followed me all over the house and wanted to be with me. At about four months, he would spend some time in other parts of the house without me and seemed more confident. 

My little guy was recently neutered and he has gone back to wanting to be with me all the time and often sitting on me. I am fine with this, but I want him to feel secure.

Any ideas to help him?


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

He just lost his manhood, give him some time. :grin:


----------



## erinyaap (Aug 19, 2014)

Lol Marie  OP: How long ago was the surgery. He may not be feeling normal yet and that is why he is clinging.


----------



## orangekitty (Aug 30, 2014)

erinyaap said:


> Lol Marie  OP: How long ago was the surgery. He may not be feeling normal yet and that is why he is clinging.


His surgery was four days ago.


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

Well.... wouldn't YOU be clingy?


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

I'd never leave the house again! :shock:

Fixed? I wasn't _broken!!!!_


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

Or "I'll be good! Please don't cut anything else off!!"


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Neuticals, please!


----------

